# OpenSuse 10.3 Beta



## HellasVagabond (Aug 9, 2007)

openSUSE provides everything today's Linux user needs for home computing and computing-on-the-go. This product includes a Linux operating system plus dozens of essential integrated tools that showcase the latest that open source has to offer.
Highlights in this Release
*KDE and GNOME*
* This release contains the very latest KDE 3.5.7 and GNOME 2.18.1.
* openSUSE plans to be among the early adopters of KDE4. As part of this, the currently ported versions of KDE4 games have already been imported into the distribution.
*Package Splitting and Renaming*
* In order to really slim down a default, base installation, many packages and their dependencies have been altered.
*Adding Remote Package Sources during Install*
* This release gives you the opportunity to add any additional remote package sources before the installation begins. That means you can select any extra packages you want -- perhaps from the Build_Service or elsewhere -- and have them all properly installed before you begin.
*1-CD Installation with GNOME or KDE*
* You now also have the option of fully installing openSUSE with a single CD; you can choose a GNOME CD, or the KDE CD, each which provides a complete openSUSE distribution with each respective desktop environment.
*Other Technical Changes*
* Linux kernel 2.6.22-rc4
* Alsa 1.0.14
* glibc 2.6 


Enjoy people 

Download


----------

